# Best Timeshare in Atlantic City NJ



## caterina25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I know there are 3 or 4 timeshares in Atlantic City,NJ.Which is the best?Thanks


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 30, 2012)

caterina25 said:


> I know there are 3 or 4 timeshares in Atlantic City,NJ.Which is the best?Thanks



We own with Wyndham that gives us access to Skyline Tower.  It is basicly across the street from the Resorts and the Boardwalk.  Gambling houses everywhere on the Boadwork.

Flagship, on the other hand, is at the far end of the Boardwalk, on the Ocean, but no large beachs nearby.  A few casinos are not far away, but not within easy walking distance.

La Samana is on Brigantine Island and has the same parent company as Flagship.  It is available through RCI where Flagship is II.  I stayed here once and did not like it.

Atlantic Place, was formerly had the same parent company as Flagship, however, it went to Bluegreen.  It is on the Boardwalk near the Casinos.  I have never stayed their.

The pecking order for the timeshares, I would think, would be whether you had young children or not.  If young children, than Flagship, if everyone 21 or older, Skyline Towers would be my picks.


----------



## Larry (May 1, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Flagship, on the other hand, is at the far end of the Boardwalk, on the Ocean, but no large beachs nearby.  A few casinos are not far away, but not within easy walking distance.
> 
> .



Just an FYI; The brand new Revel resort just opened up which is an easy six block walk from Flagship.  

In addition Flagship offers free shuttle service to and from several casino's all day until about 11:00PM.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 2, 2012)

Marriott has a great place nearbye - 15 to 20 minutes by car.  It is a beautiful resort with golf ,dining,spa.  Easy drive to the casinos and other attractions in that part of jersey.


----------



## am1 (May 3, 2012)

Skyline Tower is great.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 3, 2012)

The $10 a day parking fee for Wyndham Skyline always annoyed me, especially when all the other timeshares in the area include a free parking space with stay.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 3, 2012)

*Revel Resort Atlantic City  - Very Impressive!*



Larry said:


> Just an FYI; The brand new Revel resort just opened u
> p which is an easy six block walk from Flagship.



Revel Resort and Casino 500 Boardwalk  Atlantic City New Jersey
On the world famous Atlantic City boardwalk N of the Showboat 

Revel's hotel tower is the tallest structure in Atlantic City and the second tallest in the state of New Jersey. The 47-story hotel tower will be lit up with a large amount of lighting, and the top "split" in the tower will contain spotlights that will shine upwards towards the sky similar to the light at the Luxor casino resort in Las Vegas.

I have been going to Atlantic City, New Jersey  since I was child.  
Revel Resort on the Jersey Shore  is a must see for this Jersey Girl!


----------



## yumdrey (May 6, 2012)

Is Revel resort a timeshare??

To OP, the best timeshare I have stayed in AC so far was a Marriott's fairway villas at sea view.
But Marriott is somewhat remote from downtown and you need a car to go to casinos, shopping or beach. It was about 7 to 10 miles away from town, but quiet and peaceful with nice golf courses, spa, etc...
Marriott offers many summer activities and have nice pools.
If you have kids, Marriott can be a better place to stay.
If you don't have kids, stay in downtown area (skyline tower).


----------



## Larry (May 6, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> Is Revel resort a timeshare??



NO Revel is a huge brand new casino Hotel!!!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 6, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> Is Revel resort a timeshare??
> 
> To OP, the best timeshare I have stayed in AC so far was a Marriott's fairway villas at sea view.
> But Marriott is somewhat remote from downtown and you need a car to go to casinos, shopping or beach. It was about 7 to 10 miles away from town, but quiet and peaceful with nice golf courses, spa, etc...
> ...



That is what I WAS referring to in my earlier post.  We dtayed there a few years ago. A great place.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 20, 2012)

*Skyline versus Bluegreen Resort Location*



yumdrey said:


> Is Revel resort a timeshare??
> 
> To OP, the best timeshare I have stayed in AC so far was a Marriott's fairway villas at sea view.
> But Marriott is somewhat remote from downtown and you need a car to go to casinos, shopping or beach. It was about 7 to 10 miles away from town, but quiet and peaceful with nice golf courses, spa, etc...
> ...



I understand that the Wyndam Skyline Tower is not on the Boardwalk and the walk back at night from the casinos is not desirable.  I have heard that the Bluegreen Resort is on the Boardwalk and a better location to walk back at night.


----------



## cjmcd (Jun 13, 2012)

*Best Time Share in AC*

We have stayed at the Atlantic Palace only, but we liked it. We are originally from the nearby area. The Palace is about equidistant from Trump and Hurrah's and opens on the boardwalk. There is free parking in the next door garage for Bluegreen owners and a $21 nightly fee for non-owners and guests. There are two br, one br and studios available. The building is in the process of being updated floor(s) by floor(s).


----------



## stevio99 (Aug 28, 2012)

One can easily get around the Wyndham Skyline parking fee by parking in Resorts Casino parking lot for a one-time fee of $5-10.  Its very close and much more secure.


----------



## ccwu (Sep 7, 2012)

I like the BlueGreen at Atlantic Palace right on the boardwalk. The location is the best in AC. The room and resort is three stars but the location is great. We own BlueGreen just for this resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2012)

Please note that the original questions was posted in APRIL.


----------



## yma01 (Sep 7, 2012)

*I own at the Atlantic Palace*

I've been an owner at the Atlantic Palace for 11 years...before Bluegreen took over. I've seen the Boardwalk develop over the past decade, and am glad that I hung in there. Despite the issue with the 3 elevators at the Palace...particularly during the summer months, it is the perfect timeshare to stay in in Atlantic City. Situated at the corner of New York and Boardwalk, you can walk out the back door directly onto the boardwalk and walk in either direction for fun and entertainment. Additionally, the beach is just a few yards from the door. If you're fortunate to get a room above the 7th floor (particularly in the 30's), it is the best view ever.
I think I have a good investment in a deeded prime week. In spite of Bluegreen's persuasive attempts and subtle threats, I have not converted over. Why pay $1000's for something I already own??


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Revel*

AC's Only Non Smoking Casino 

Bright and beautiful  andi our favorite!


----------



## lisamichele1390 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Flagship's possibilities*

There are few timeshares in the area, but, as noted above, the new Revel Casino is partially complete (the new Revel beach area still in the works). The Flagship is the closest to the Revel. If you are coming to AC and want to go to the newest/greatest resort in the area for nightlife/casino, etc, it's the Revel, with the Flagship being in closest proximity to it and a few steps away from all the glitz.:whoopie: 

At this time, you can shuttle over to the Boardwalk or take a 2 minute cab ride to the ultra chic Revel.  

Importantly, the Casino Reinvestment Development Authority, is investing oodles...that is, the casinos themselves are giving 1.5% of their profts to the city itself for all kinds of development in the new Tourism District (which includes the Flagship) , the Boardwalk itself, (just the tip of the iceberg for the area). So stay tuned regarding the AC area...many surprises to come.  

I'I like a room with a view, which is just what you get at the Flagship. A surprisingly goregous view. The staff there is very friendly, too, compared with some others at AC.  I really enjoyed the hot tub connected to the pool, as well as the quiet and somewhat secluded hot tubs outdoors on the same floor, which are more for adults. Views from the Grill and from the workout room give you views that make you feel like you are on a cruise ship---with the floor to ceiling glass and views.
At the Flagship, you are a short ride away from the blingy-bling Boardwalk and on the very end of it on the inlet. This gives you access to the area but an escape to a quieter area that's still in the heart of it. Think of being a few blocks off of Times Square with a nice view of the river instead of in Times Square. Comes down to personal choice. Personally, I wouldn't want to be right on the the Boardwalk in AC....would rather have the access to it and the nice quiet ocean view balcony to come back to in the evening.


----------

